# Housing locality and school



## manfromkl (Feb 23, 2010)

Dear All, Thanks for all the information that I could get from this forum and i have now shortlisted my housing locality as well as school for my kid (6 years old boy and will be going to Year-3 this september). My area of work will be in Shaikh Zayed Road, Al Safa Street, hence i am thinking to look for housing either in Springs, Meadows or Emirates Hills. Regarding Schooling for my kid, the nearest available good schools which i have shortlisted are, Dubai British School and Wellington International School. These are my findings however your suggestions will be very much appreciated.

kind regards,


----------



## Anna returning (Aug 17, 2009)

manfromkl said:


> Dear All, Thanks for all the information that I could get from this forum and i have now shortlisted my housing locality as well as school for my kid (6 years old boy and will be going to Year-3 this september). My area of work will be in Shaikh Zayed Road, Al Safa Street, hence i am thinking to look for housing either in Springs, Meadows or Emirates Hills. Regarding Schooling for my kid, the nearest available good schools which i have shortlisted are, Dubai British School and Wellington International School. These are my findings however your suggestions will be very much appreciated.
> 
> kind regards,


You'll probably find it comes down to which can give him a place!!
There's an absolutely lovely new school - only opened in Sept 09 and still small at the moment, but is acquiring an excellent reputation. Parents and children seem to love the atmosphere. It's Star International in Umm al Sheif. That's just in from Burj al Arab, in the block between Al Wasl Rd and Sheik Zahed Rd. A bit further for you, but not massively so. (Not much further than going to Mall of the Emirates). I've met the Head and he and his staff are genuinely lovely. Last time I looked at their website it was still rubbish - not developed - but don't let that put you off visiting the school 
You've not mentioned EIS in Meadows. That's supposed to be good, but no idea about spaces. Good luck getting everything sorted 

Anna.
StageAbility


----------



## manfromkl (Feb 23, 2010)

Anna returning said:


> You'll probably find it comes down to which can give him a place!!
> There's an absolutely lovely new school - only opened in Sept 09 and still small at the moment, but is acquiring an excellent reputation. Parents and children seem to love the atmosphere. It's Star International in Umm al Sheif. That's just in from Burj al Arab, in the block between Al Wasl Rd and Sheik Zahed Rd. A bit further for you, but not massively so. (Not much further than going to Mall of the Emirates). I've met the Head and he and his staff are genuinely lovely. Last time I looked at their website it was still rubbish - not developed - but don't let that put you off visiting the school
> You've not mentioned EIS in Meadows. That's supposed to be good, but no idea about spaces. Good luck getting everything sorted
> 
> ...


Thanks Anna. I will look at the two schools mentioned Star International and EIS.


----------



## easterbunny (Mar 3, 2009)

manfromkl said:


> Dear All, Thanks for all the information that I could get from this forum and i have now shortlisted my housing locality as well as school for my kid (6 years old boy and will be going to Year-3 this september). My area of work will be in Shaikh Zayed Road, Al Safa Street, hence i am thinking to look for housing either in Springs, Meadows or Emirates Hills. Regarding Schooling for my kid, the nearest available good schools which i have shortlisted are, Dubai British School and Wellington International School. These are my findings however your suggestions will be very much appreciated.
> 
> kind regards,


Try the 2 R's as well: Regent and Repton. Both excellent schools. solid education, welcoming staff, international student body.


----------



## dallan (Oct 24, 2008)

manfromkl said:


> Dear All, Thanks for all the information that I could get from this forum and i have now shortlisted my housing locality as well as school for my kid (6 years old boy and will be going to Year-3 this september). My area of work will be in Shaikh Zayed Road, Al Safa Street, hence i am thinking to look for housing either in Springs, Meadows or Emirates Hills. Regarding Schooling for my kid, the nearest available good schools which i have shortlisted are, Dubai British School and Wellington International School. These are my findings however your suggestions will be very much appreciated.
> 
> kind regards,


My children all go to DBS and the primary school is very good - however unless you already have a place for your son you will be unlikely to get a place as there is a huge waiting lists for the younger years and people are being told there really isnt any point in putting names down. I would advise you to contact the admissions dept in as many school as you are intersted in and ask about place and visit them. However regardless of the school all te younger years usually ahve waiting lists but you may be lucky!!

Good luck with your search


----------

